

Banksy Announces a Monthlong Show on the Streets of New York - 001sky
http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/10/01/banksy-announces-a-monthlong-show-on-the-streets-of-new-york

======
001sky
_The images in “Better Out Than In” are accompanied by a loopy audio guide,
accessed by calling an 800 number that appears beside the stencil. (Dial
1-800-656-4271, ext. 1 for this one.) “This piece is typical of Ban-sky’s
output,” the guide says. “The children in this case represent youth, and the
sign represents – well, signs.”_

